# zero flute bit



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

will this bit cut plastic???


Buy 1/4" D x 3/4" CL, 1/4" SH, 2-1/2" OL - O-Flute Up Cut Spiral Bit,


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The description says it is used primarily to cut plastic.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike, i was confused because up top it says 0 flute and where it said it would cut plastic it said 2 flute. im still searching other places for the0 flute bits. my main problem is im totally unfamiliar with them. i remember seeing someone mention them not long ago i think.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It appears to be a typo. The picture shows a 2 flute bit.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i wondered, but i dont know enough about them to tell, lol i do want to try and find the cheapest one i can, it probably wont get used much.

you just cant buy things like that in my are, everything has to be ordered.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

It will work great for plastic, they make 3 kinds that work well, see below.


========



levon said:


> bump


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> It will work great for plastic, they make 3 kinds that work well, see below.
> 
> ...



hi BobJ

if i use a bit like this to cut 1/4 plastic to approximate size, can i then use a trim bit to get it right as in putting on laminate? in other words if i were using the plastic on top of mdf in stead of formica??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

You bet,,,just turn the speed down all the way,,just about any bit will do a claan job ,it just needs to be SHARP and the speed must be down..the 1/8" bit works the best..for me >>



====



levon said:


> hi BobJ
> 
> if i use a bit like this to cut 1/4 plastic to approximate size, can i then use a trim bit to get it right as in putting on laminate? in other words if i were using the plastic on top of mdf in stead of formica??


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ

i dont have a 1/8 bit, bit i have a sharp 1/4 upcut bit. are you saying if i turn the speed way down i could use the bit i have to cut material to approximate size with the 1/4 upcut bit i already have and then use the trim bit? i have an older router that is 1/4 collet only and i have a speed controller that i use with it.


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

Plastic can be a challange to cut I always use a new cutter . I rigged up an air line . Point it right where the tool makes contact with the work ,blows them chips out before they get a chance to melt back to the work keeps it cool .These are the only days when I glad to have moisture in the lines .I machine alot of nylon an tefzel elasticity is something like 400 %

John


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

As I understand it, the plastic cutting bits are O flute where the O is the uppercase letter O, not the number 0 (zero), so the O flute bits can have any number flutes. I think the O refers to the shape of the flute.


----------

